# 2 Tabellen Nebeneinander komplikationen



## T-Flash (14. September 2013)

Hallo,
da ich derzeit dabei bin 2 Tabellen nebeneinander zu basteln, aber derzeit Probleme habe, würde ich mich freuen wenn man mir helfen könnte.

Zu dem Problem: In Firefox funktioniert es, dass beide Tabellen nebeneinander angezeigt wereden so wie gewollt. Jedoch in IE und Opera z.B (getestet) werden die Tabellen untereinander angezeigt. Habe mich auch in zicht Forums bereits durchgesucht. Jedoch krieg ich die Lösung einfach nicht hin, dass auch IE und Opera die Tabellen nebeneinander anzeigen.

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen, dass IE und Opera es nicht wie Mozilla Firefox nebeneinander anzeigen wollen ?


Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.

Liebe Grüße,
T-Flash




```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>******</title>
<style type="text/css">
body {
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-attachment: fixed;
    background-position: 100% 50%;
	background-image: url(img/bg.jpg);
}
.t1 {
	color: #00bffF;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-style: italic;
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 20px;
}
.t2 {
	color: #F00;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-style: italic;
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 30px;
}
.t3 {
	color: #b0e0e6;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-style: italic;
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 20px;
}
body,td,th {
	font-weight: bold;
}
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table style="float: left; margin-right: 12px;" width="70%" height="100%">
 <tr>
  <th width="70%" valign="left"><p><a href="http://*****.com/"><img src="img/banner-de.jpg" width="1558" height="83" /></a></p>
  <p><img src="img/status.jpg" width="1558" height="83" /></p>
  <center>
 <div style="background-color:black;
            width:600px;
            padding: 10px;
            margin: 15px;
            border-top: 11px green solid;
            border-right: 20px red double;
            border-bottom: 11px green solid;
            border-left: 20px red double;
">
    <div align="center">
      <?php include("index2-de.php"); ?>
    </div>
  </div></center>
    <div align="center">
      <p align="left" class="t1"><img src="img/icones_00728.png" width="122" height="84" /></p>
      <p class="t1"><strong>Achtung:<br />Unser **** startet jeden Morgen zwischen 4:58 Uhr und 5:05 Uhr (GMT+1), nach Deutscher Zeitzone ab.<br />
Verbundene User bzw. User mit einer aktiven Verbindung werden zwischen dieser Zeit Ihre Verbindungen verlieren.<br />
Bitte **** nichts von unseren **** zu dieser Zeit, oder verbindet euch in dieser Zeit nicht.<br />
Vielen Dank!</strong>      </p>
      <p class="t3"><u>In welchen Bereich würdet ihr einträten wollen ?<br />
Bitte wählt eines davon weiter unten aus.</u></p>
</div></th></tr></table>
<table style="float:right;" width="30%" height="100%">
<table width="30%"> 
      <tr> 
          <td><div>
            <p><a href="http://*****/file/"><img src="img/dateien.jpg" width="150" height="181" align="middle" hspace="10" /></a></p>
            <p><a href="http://*****/photo/"><img src="img/fotos.jpg" width="150" height="181" align="middle" /></a></p>
            <p><a href="http://*****/audio/"><img src="img/musik.jpg" width="150" height="181" align="middle" hspace="10" /></a></p>
            <p><a href="http://*****.net/video/"><img src="img/video.jpg" width="150" height="181" align="middle" /></a></p>
          </div></td> 
          </tr>
          </table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## tombe (14. September 2013)

Sorry, aber unformatierten Code zu lesen macht keinen Spaß. Was ich entdeckt habe sind die folgenden beiden Zeilen:


```
<table style="float:right;" width="30%" height="100%">
<table width="30%">
```

Das dürfte mit Sicherheit ein Fehler sein den es zu beheben gilt.

Da ich wie gesagt den Code nicht komplett gelesen habe, weiß ich nicht wie du es versucht hast. Ich würde es mit verschachtelten Tabellen lösen:


```
<table>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<table>
				<tr>
					<td>Linke Tabelle</td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</td>
		<td>
			<table>
				<tr>
					<td>Rechte Tabelle</td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## T-Flash (14. September 2013)

Tut mir leid, habe es diesbezüglich nun in ein HTML-Code gebunden.

Wäre eine Möglichkeit, jedoch würde ich jetzt nicht verstehen wieso das mit Float:right ein Fehler wäre.?
Den Code den du da oben abkopiert hast mit width 30% ist die 2. Tabelle. Die 1. Tabelle besitzt ein widht von 70 % insgesamt kommen wir auf die komplette Bildschirmgröße von 100%.

So habe ichs von den anderen Beiträgen übernommen. Klappt soweit eign auch ganz gut. Nur das IE und Opera da rumspinnen. :S


----------



## tombe (14. September 2013)

Also wenn das oben der komplette Code der Seite ist, dann zähle mal wie oft es "<table>" und "</table>" gibt und wie sie verschachtelt sind!

Was auch noch ein Problem sein kann. 70 + 30 gibt zwar 100 um es nebeneinander darzustellen ist es trotzdem zu breit.

Mach mal 68, 69 oder 28, 29 daraus und schau was dann (mit fehlerfreiem HTML Code) passiert.


----------

